# Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juli 2011



## xfishbonex (30. Juni 2011)

*Auch wenn ich dieses jahr die  arsch karte gezogen habe :qich wünsche euch viel glück und fettes silber #6ich möchte mal wieder geile fotos sehen :g*
*lg andre *


----------



## Dr. Komix (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juli 2011*

Arschkarte ist doch etwas untertrieben oder?


----------



## MaikP (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juli 2011*

Moinsen,
da keiner was postet möchte ich mal das Sommerloch stopfen. Schaut euch mal das Bild an und sagt mir was das für Fische sind.
Grüße Maik


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juli 2011*



MaikP schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> da keiner was postet möchte ich mal das Sommerloch stopfen. Schaut euch mal das Bild an und sagt mir was das für Fische sind.
> Grüße Maik




Hat der Obere auch rote  Punkte?


----------



## MaikP (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juli 2011*

Hier noch 2 weitere Bilder


----------



## Fynn_sh (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juli 2011*

Vollkommen unabhängig der roten Punkte (denn ich habe auch schon häufig Meerforellen im Meer mit roten Punkten gefangen :m) ist die obere meines Erachtens definitiv eine Bachforelle. 

Die untere könnte, je nachdem ob im Gewässer vorhanden, auch eine Meerforelle sein. 
Sicher bin ich mir da aufgrund der recht schlechten Fotos aber nicht.


----------



## Ködervorkoster (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juli 2011*

Bachforelle & See-/Bachsaibling...?


----------



## xbsxrvxr (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juli 2011*

moin, würde auch sagen oben bach, unten entweder meer oder seeforelle
aus welchem gewässer kommen die fische denn?
gruß


----------



## MaikP (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juli 2011*

Beide Fische kommen aus der Oker, dort ist eigentlich
bisher kein Mefoaufstieg möglich da in Celle das Allerwehr nicht passierbar ist.
Gruß Maik


----------



## olliwolff (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juli 2011*



MaikP schrieb:


> Hier noch 2 weitere Bilder


das sind Regenbogenforellen die ausgebückst sind wenn sie im Meer länger  sind werden sie Silber. Die Meerforelle hat oben kleine schwarze Punkte und ganz silber schau doch mal bei  Leidenschaft Meerfoellen Galarie rein.
schön das du zwei Regenbogenforellen  gefangen hast sie werden auch gerne
Steelhaed genannt hört sich auch besser an
Gruß olliwolff#6


----------



## marioschreiber (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juli 2011*

Die obere ist nie und nimmer eine Regenbogenforelle !


----------



## Reverend Mefo (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juli 2011*

Refo= absoluter Blödsinn (sorry!)

Eindeutig 2 Bafos, sofern es wirklich keinen echten Mefoaufstieg gibt. Und ich meine, an der Weser ist immer noch ein unpassierbares Wehr. Daher sollten keinen Mefos in die Oker gelangen.


----------



## Angelmann (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juli 2011*



marioschreiber schrieb:


> Die obere ist nie und nimmer eine Regenbogenforelle !



Woher willst Du das denn wissen?


----------



## bamse34 (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juli 2011*

Manchmal frage ich mich echt ob manche das ernst meinen was sie hier so von sich geben! Ich meine nicht meine direkten Vorposter! Dann doch lieber das Sommerloch!:c|supergri#q

Nichts für ungut!

Sebastian


----------



## Fynn_sh (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juli 2011*



marioschreiber schrieb:


> Die obere ist nie und nimmer eine Regenbogenforelle !



Echt nicht? #c





B2T

dann definitiv 2 BaFos :m


----------



## MaikP (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juli 2011*

Moin zusammen,
Rbforellen sind es auf keinen Fall. Es müßten beides Bafos sein, aber Färbung silberhell und die schwarzen Punkte ohne weißen Hof ( es sind einige kleine rote Punkte vorhanden) der unteren habe ich noch nie in unserem Fluß gesehen.
Zur Verwirrung noch 2 Bilder von 2 anderen Fischen.
Bild Nr1.So sehen die Bafos bei uns meißtens aus.
Bild Nr.2 ?
Mit der Bildqualität kann ich nicht besser,sorry.
Wünsche schönes Sommerloch.
Maik


----------



## Brikz83 (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juli 2011*

Habt ihr bei euch in der Nähe vielleicht ne Lachsforellenzucht? Habe schonmal gehört das da welche ausbüchsen....könnte doch auch ein Hybrid sein, wo ne Lachsforelle mit drin ist?

oder bin ich jetzt völlig aufm Holzweg?


----------



## angelnrolfman (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juli 2011*



MaikP schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> Rbforellen sind es auf keinen Fall. Es müßten beides Bafos sein, aber Färbung silberhell und die schwarzen Punkte ohne weißen Hof ( es sind einige kleine rote Punkte vorhanden) der unteren habe ich noch nie in unserem Fluß gesehen.
> Zur Verwirrung noch 2 Bilder von 2 anderen Fischen.
> Bild Nr1.So sehen die Bafos bei uns meißtens aus.
> ...


 
Moin,

stimme dir vollkommen zu, es handelt sich dabei um Bachforellen......Ich selbst habe in der Aller bei Oldau / Celle schon Bachforellen beim Zanderangeln auf Fischfetzen gefangen. 
Andererseits sind schon *aufgestiegene* *Meerforellen* in den angrenzenden Flüssen der Aller um Celle herum beim Abfischen "gefangen" worden.  Das Celler Wehr ist, so wie ich meine, für die Fische das grosse Hindernis, wo sie nicht vorbei / hoch kommen. In der Oberaller (oberhalb des Celler Wehrs) werden von einigen Vereinen Forellen in die einmündenden Flüsse / Bäche eingesetzt. Z.B. in das Schwarzwasser vom Verein Früh Auf Wienhausen.....möglciherweise wurde hier sowas bestzt??!! Kann ich nicht sagen......
(Aber wer die obere oder überhaupt bei einem von beiden Fischen als Regenbogenforelle erkennt und bezeichnet.......na ja, will da keinem zu nahe treten.....|rolleyes)


----------



## xfishbonex (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juli 2011*

Hallo maik 
geile fische sind das #6an der küste ist ja nix los 
lg andre


----------



## xfishbonex (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juli 2011*

Hallo Leute 
gestern abend in weissenhauss gewesen gefischt habe ich von 21uhr bis 1,00 uhr gefangen habe ich eine kleine mefo und ein biss hatte ich 
denn pause und um 4,00 noch mal angegriffen 
ich konnte keine mehr bekommen 
fliege war ne pinke bombe 
ein blech fischer konnte ne fette 68cm bekommen geiler fisch 
lg andre


----------



## Heringsfresser (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juli 2011*

68cm, hammer!!

dann wäre mal wieder bestätigt, ein versuch kann sich immer lohnen. also petri an alle, die es bei den wassertemperaturen versuchen!

zu den bachforellen-fotos munkele ich mal, das es zuchtforellen sein könnten, die sehen zuweilen ja immer ein bischen komisch aus und lassen sich schwer einordnen, weil da alles mögliche miteinander gekreuzt sein kann. besonders bei dem hellen fisch macht der ansatz der brustflosse einen typischen besatzfisch-eindruck, finde ich.

gruß!
HF


----------



## Reverend Mefo (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juli 2011*

Moin Leute,

Nur zur Erinnnerung. Bachforellen sind direkt mit Seeforellen und Meerforellen verwandt, d.H. es handelt sich um eine Art. Enstprechend ist das Färbungsspektrum dieser Art ohnehin schon eindrucksvoll. Es kann aber auch in ein und demselben Fluss z.B. je nach Standort unterschiedliche Färbungen geben:

Ist das Revier der Forelle über hellem oder dunklem Untergrund?
Ist der Bachabschnitt in der Sonne oder im Wald / Schatten?

Ferner ist die Anzahl der Punkte wie auch bei den Mefos genetisch individuell unterschiedlich. Dazu gehört auch das Vorhandensein von roten Punkten. 

Fazit: Ich würde auch die anderen beiden gezeigten Fische klar als Bafos bezeichnen. Die zweite könnte auch ein Aufsteiger sein, muss aber nicht.


----------



## Reverend Mefo (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juli 2011*

Komme grad zurück von der Küste:

Total abgeschneidet, mein Kumpel auch, und die Angler neben uns (ist eigentlich April?) anscheinend auch. Dafür einen tollen Sonnenuntergang gesehen und ordentlich gewedelt ... also alles andere als ein vergeudeter Abend ... und die Chance, gepaart mit der Hoffnung, fischt ohnehin bis zum letzten Wurf mit :m


----------



## xfishbonex (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juli 2011*

na mein süssen denn gehtes dir ja genauso wie mir :cSCHLECHT :c
ich werde weiter kämpfen #6lg andre


----------



## Reverend Mefo (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juli 2011*

Schön dat zu hören, hab ich auch nicht anders erwartet! :m

Denk dran, Zander haben keine X-förmigen Schuppen 

PS: Ersatzspule und SK sind nun da, und ich hab heut Abend alles zusammemgebastelt: Besten Dank nochma!


----------



## bamse34 (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juli 2011*

Sommernachtstraum!


----------



## Reverend Mefo (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juli 2011*

Petri Bamse! Bei mir ging auch was...

 Wer: Der Ich
  Wo: Kieler Förde
  Wann: Sonntag Abend
  Was: 1 x 46 und 1 x Ü60 verloren 
  Warum: Weil ich Idiot keinen Kescher dabei hatte
  Vomit: Möre Silda (Kupfer)

  Nicht gerade die Traumjahreszeit für die Jagd auf Mefos, aber nur der Köder im Wasser fämgt , und Sucht ist nun mal Sucht. Also auf zum Meeresforellenfischen an der heimischen Ostseeküste!

  Da ich heute zum ersten Mal mit Schusskopf angeln wollte (Danke noch mal für die Runningline, Andre!), nahm ich sicherheitshalber neben der Mückenrute auch die Spinnflitze mit, falls das alles aus irgendwelchen Gründen doch nicht so gut funzen sollte. Meine Sorgen sollten sich aber schnell zerstreuen, der SK flutschte durch die Ringe wie ein Stück Seife in der Badewanne. Einzig mein aus Zeitnot schnell zusammengezimmerter Übergang zur Runningline mit einem Gewebeschlauch statt Schrumpfschlauch und Lötkolben erwies sich als subptimal, besonders beim Doppelzug im Übergangsbereich. Da muss ich wohl noch mal ran!

  Als ich das Trübe vor mir einigermaßen durchgekämmt hatte, wollte ich mal mit Blech jenseits der Brackwasserkante mein Glück versuchen, und wurde gleich beim 5. Wurf auf 90m Weite angegriffen! Das Kopfschütteln war eindeutig, ebenso die heftigen Fluchten: Hier war Mutti am Band! Es dauerte gefühlte 8-10 Minuten, bis ich den Fisch einigermaßen nahe am Ufer hatte, und da ich den Kescher mal wieder nicht dabei hatte, wollte ich ihn stranden. Zu meinem Entsetzen stellte ich (erst jetzt) fest, dass der Uferbereich voller Blasentang war, und so kam, was kommen musste: Im Ufersaum ging der Fisch ab!!! Ich hatte Ihn sogar noch in der Hand, konnte ihn aber nicht halten! Der war sommerpummelig und definitiv Ü60! Meine Flüche konnte man wohl bis DK hören, und meine Laune war für die nächste halbe Stunde mächtig im Keller! Interessant war, dass ich auch genauso lange noch extrem Adrenalin spüren konnte.

  Wieder die Fliegenpeitsche in der Hand, dachte ich noch bei mir, ob der weiße Multenfussel im Restlicht wohl noch seinen Dienst täte, da sah ich ca. 4m hinter meinem Front Taper einen Schwall, und kurze Zeit später gab es Widerstand beim Einstrippen! Angehauen , und schon im nächsten Drill. Leider zeigte sich kurze Zeit später, dass die Forelle einen langen Schnabel hat. Also kein wirklicher Ersatz für das, was ich da gerade durchgemacht hatte.
  Aber ich durfte auch noch mal Forelle drillen. Wieder mit Blech, und wieder auf ca. 90m Distanz fiel nochmal eine auf den guten alten Onkel Silda rein. Die war zwar deutlich kleiner, aber dennoch schaffte ich dieses Mal die gut genährte 46er erstaunlicherweise doch durch den Blasentang, bevor der Haken sich löste.

  TL,

  Euer Reverend


----------



## Seatrout (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juli 2011*

Petri, aber nen Möre auf 90m?
Schaff ich definitiv nicht.

Besten Gruß


----------



## laxvän (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juli 2011*

Petri zu den Trutten.
Es zeigt sich, dass man es ruhig auch im Sommer versuchen sollte.
Naja, Sommer kann man das im Moment ja aber auch nicht wirklich nennen.
Vielleicht sollte man es gerade deshalb versuchen.


----------



## venni-kisdorf (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juli 2011*

petri zu den schönen sommer mefo´s .... 

ich werd es die woche auch mal versuchen hab ja noch 2 wochen urlaub :vik:

Petri an alle die unterwegs sind ...


----------



## Zacharias Zander (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juli 2011*

Petri zu den Sommertrutten!


----------



## Ostseestipper (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juli 2011*

Petri zum Erfolg.#6
Schön mal wieder sowas zu lesen. In der "Meeräschen-Ecke" ist es ja auch recht ruhig geworden.|schlaf:

Gruß Mark

P.S.: Ich bin für den "20°C-Sommer"


----------



## xfishbonex (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juli 2011*

Sauber jungs #6ein fettes petriheil 
von mir 
wieso geht ihr eigentlich nicht gemeinsam mal los 
|rolleyeslg andre 
felix deine trutte zählt eh nicht dummer blech schmeißer


----------



## xfishbonex (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juli 2011*



bamse34 schrieb:


> Sommernachtstraum!


 wie groß und wie schwer hast du mich :glg andre 
meld dich mal #xnoch kann ich fahren :g


----------

